# BIG NASTY GATOR........GARS.



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Decided to mix it up this weekend and give those poor trout a rest so a buddy and I did a little gar fishin. Ended up with 7 whoppers.


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Good haul!! Where abouts did ya go??


----------



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

You are the true Gar Slayer.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

We were fishin near Sabine Lake


oldriver88 said:


> Good haul!! Where abouts did ya go??


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

No doubt, reminds me of my jugging days on the Sabine River in high school.

Marshmadness will have to renamed "Grinnel Slayer"



marshmadness said:


> You are the true Gar Slayer.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow! Impressive. I caught one that was about 4-1/2 feet long once and had meat for quite awhile.

How many gars balls did you get out of those bad boys???


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are some ugly *** fish.

I caught a small gar fishing some back lakes in Aransas bay last october.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL. Alot.



Hendu3270 said:


> Wow! Impressive. I caught one that was about 4-1/2 feet long once and had meat for quite awhile.
> 
> How many gars balls did you get out of those bad boys???


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Looks like those would be fun to catch, but.....Gar balls? Somethings not right about that. Can you really eat those thangs? Fried, baked?? Just curious.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

big john o said:


> Looks like those would be fun to catch, but.....Gar balls? Somethings not right about that. Can you really eat those thangs? Fried, baked?? Just curious.


LMAO! Not Gar testicles. You can "scoop" out balls of meat to cook how ever you want.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

U Sir did a fine job. Got enough meat for a fish fry big enough for the entire block. Get a keg of your favorite brew, a bond fire, and your set for a 2 day party for the neighboorhood. LOL Congrats. Did you catch those bad boys bow fishing??


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Meat hauls like that qualify you as a Red neck, for your information.
And I say that with the outmost respect.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Did you shoot those in freshwater or saltwater??? Im guessing you were using your bow??? Good shootin those are BIG!!!


----------



## J3kings (May 30, 2006)

Nice Fish!!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL. No Shame in my ******* Game. No we weren't bow fishin. We would just reach over the side of the boat and club'em with hammers, gaff'em, and haul them on in.LOL The good ole "*******" way.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

shauntexex said:


> Did you shoot those in freshwater or saltwater??? Im guessing you were using your bow??? Good shootin those are BIG!!!


Freshwater and Thanx


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Sweet Action said:


> LOL. No Shame in my ******* Game. No we weren't bow fishin. We would just reach over the side of the boat and club'em with hammers, gaff'em, and haul them on in.LOL The good ole "*******" way.


LOL that is priceless. The way granny used to do it. LOL


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I am just posting this for the sake of throughness. No body has said it. Those are some ugly MOFOs. But tasty.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

you gotta be a big ole boy to haul those suckers in green I've heard they can tear a boat up in no time especially ones over a hundred pounds. So your tellin me yall would reach over the boat and gaff em or just beat the chit out of em????:spineyes:


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

No...You hit them before you haul them in. There's a spot on the top of a gars head, where the scales 1st meet the head, its on that line where you hit'em. Once you hit them in that spot, I don't care if the gar is 10lbs. or 300lbs. it will be instantly sound asleep, that gives you enough time to get the gaff under the jaws and haul'em over. They arn't dead at that time, so when they do come to senses, you might have to hold on to everything you own or hit'm again.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

shauntexex said:


> you gotta be a big ole boy to haul those suckers in green I've heard they can tear a boat up in no time especially ones over a hundred pounds. So your tellin me yall would reach over the boat and gaff em or just beat the chit out of em????:spineyes:


And LoL, I am a Big Ole Boy. And those two are well over 100lbs. Trust me, it can me done.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Gar can be entertaining on normal hand tackle but use something you would use for large black drum or bull reds. I messed up my flounder reel when I got one by mistake trout fishing in the canals.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice I did'nt know you could hit em on the head... NOW I believe you I guess If I got hit on the head by some OLE BIG BOY with a bat I would be out too...:work: HAHAHA


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I have always said that there is very little a good whack on the head or a punch on the nose or kick in the balls cannot fix. SWEET ACTION just proved my theory.


----------



## BU (Dec 9, 2007)

Monsters!!! Nice haul!


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

FLATSDADDY said:


> I have always said that there is very little a good whack on the head or a punch on the nose or kick in the balls cannot fix. SWEET ACTION just proved my theory.


LOL, Your Killin me


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Hendu3270 said:


> LMAO! Not Gar testicles. You can "scoop" out balls of meat to cook how ever you want.


Sounds yummy.


----------



## genemu (May 23, 2004)

Dang! I will never again fuss about cleaning my boat after a trout fishing expedition ! That trip would make a heck of a video. You ought to contact one of the "T V fishing stars" and get er done.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

why are the back fins cut off? I have many family members that would line up for a couple of those. Nice catch


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

duck44 said:


> why are the back fins cut off? I have many family members that would line up for a couple of those. Nice catch


Thats the start of the cleaning process. Thanks


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

those are nice


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey guys, thanx for all the compliments and replies.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Big uns for sure! Thanks for the report!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

big john o said:


> Looks like those would be fun to catch, but.....Gar balls? Somethings not right about that. Can you really eat those thangs? Fried, baked?? Just curious.


Must not be from the Golden Triangle or SW LA. MMMMMMM, gar balls.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

HC said:


> Must not be from the Golden Triangle or SW LA. MMMMMMM, gar balls.


I'll try anything once but gar balls is not on the menu where I come from so I'll have to take your word for it. By the way, do you also suck the head?


----------



## explorer21 (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah he is a big ole boy. AKA "Turd Tackler" LOL.



Sweet Action said:


> And LoL, I am a Big Ole Boy. And those two are well over 100lbs. Trust me, it can me done.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

big john o said:


> By the way, do you also suck the head?


We usually just take the head and set it on the front steps of the Manvel City Hall....not sure what those boys down there do with it though.......:rotfl:


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

OOOOO...........thats a low blow!! LOL Yur killin me!! By the way, that tackle should have made ESPN for sure. I did it Dick Butkus style!!! That terd had NO CHANCE!!



explorer21 said:


> Yeah he is a big ole boy. AKA "Turd Tackler" LOL.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Hendu3270 said:


> We usually just take the head and set it on the front steps of the Manvel City Hall....not sure what those boys down there do with it though.......:rotfl:


We take em cross the river and use em as bait to catch *****.http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/****.gif

J/K. SA, those are some big assss gator gars.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

what the hell did you cut the back with them scales are like rocks


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

a hatchet. and yur right, they are like rocks. When we hit the scales with a hatchet, you can see sparks fly.


----------



## Tail-Gunner (May 23, 2008)

Emerson Biggons

tg


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

big john o said:


> We take em cross the river and use em as bait to catch *****.http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/****.gif
> 
> J/K. SA, those are some big assss gator gars.


LOL


----------



## Jameyk (Dec 26, 2005)

Thats by far some of the finest meat I've ever tasted. BReaded and pan fried. If you could make an entire back strap outta chicken breasts, thats what gar meats like. But I haven't eaten one in years. Did to much background research on those fish and can't stand to see um killed any more. It can take gar 20 to 40 years to reach that size and they live to 80+. I dont have the heart to kill stuff older than me. Its my respect for seniority  Breaks my heart to see um die
Anyway didn't mean to rain on the parade. Those are beautiful fish and I'm glad you'll get to share and enjoy them(unlike most that tend to think their good for pictures and fertilizer and thats it).


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I see you started cleaning them. Awesome. I hate to see peple have the wrong peception on these big fish. Kill them for waste. As long as you are putting food on the table and not wasting these prehistoric fish. GREEN TO YA!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

big john o said:


> I'll try anything once but gar balls is not on the menu where I come from so I'll have to take your word for it. By the way, do you also suck the head?


Not on the gar, but mud bugs are subject to get thier brains sucked out. You know that is where all the flavor is, that nasty looking orange/yellow stuff. MMMMMMM Good.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice gars.......


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*when and where?*

so whens the garden oaks gar fry?


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*mess*

so did the neighbors call the po-lice when they saw that bloody mess in the morning? looks like a "187 on an undercover cop"!

LOL!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow those are some killers


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Tried eating one once. Caught a big one and was told they are good table fare. I was lied to. Yuck. Never again


----------

